# Police Spike Strip Fail!



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Do the stanky leg









http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhBxg93fwvwd3yO5Om


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What a fuckin' dumbass.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

OH f*ck!!

Hope he is ok...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I'm sure he's fine... probably knocked some sense into him.
Pigs have pretty thick skulls...


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah hell he probably didn't even need to go get checked out by a dr or anything... Looked fine to me!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ I'm sure he's fine... probably knocked some sense into him.
> Pigs have pretty thick skulls...


Not getting into the police good or bad debate.

The man was just doing his job, and someone running from police in a high speed pursuit is a danger to the community.

Would you want a high speed chase going thru your neighborhood??


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sure.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Like cops or not that was brutal, the guy driving the car should be charged with attempted murder


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Why, because the cop was stupid enough to jump in front of the car?

The cop should be put away for "attempted suicide."


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

All kidding aside cop or not that was pretty f*cking brutal, 1 if not both broken legs or worse.

I hope they caught the guy and I agree attempted murder charge should be laid


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> What a fuckin' dumbass.


Are you able to view videos properly with a lazy eye? How does that work?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Why, because the cop was stupid enough to jump in front of the car?
> 
> The cop should be put away for "attempted suicide."


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Why, because the cop was stupid enough to jump in front of the car?
> 
> The cop should be put away for "attempted suicide."


I would say at least jay walking. I didn't see cross walk signs.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn he got fucked up


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> What a fuckin' dumbass.


Are you able to view videos properly with a lazy eye? How does that work?
[/quote]

yeah he just shakes his head left to right really fast so the lazy eye can keep up with the good one, however this attempt at normalcy has caused many concussions...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

That was pretty brutal. Was his fault tho


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Why, because the cop was stupid enough to jump in front of the car?
> 
> The cop should be put away for "attempted suicide."


The car obviously swerved in to him to avoid the spike strip. Probably should have pulled his car up to the edge of the intersection and deployed it from behind it, but he still would have gotten jacked up if the driver swerved into the car.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Guess he didn't think that one through....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Piranha Guru said:


> ^^ Why, because the cop was stupid enough to jump in front of the car?
> 
> The cop should be put away for "attempted suicide."


*The car obviously swerved in to him to avoid the spike strip*. Probably should have pulled his car up to the edge of the intersection and deployed it from behind it, but he still would have gotten jacked up if the driver swerved into the car.
[/quote]

THANK YOU!!!

I can't believe some of you thought he jumped in front of the car


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

[email protected]° said:


> ^^ Why, because the cop was stupid enough to jump in front of the car?
> 
> The cop should be put away for "attempted suicide."


*The car obviously swerved in to him to avoid the spike strip*. Probably should have pulled his car up to the edge of the intersection and deployed it from behind it, but he still would have gotten jacked up if the driver swerved into the car.
[/quote]

THANK YOU!!!

I can't believe some of you thought he jumped in front of the car
[/quote]

I agree. No matter how he went about it, its funny that people on here are so uncouth as to make fun of a guy who probably lost one of those legs while trying to stop a high speed vehicle that could have potentially killed others. But its obvious some on here don't think about anything that's not in their backyard.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ha ah hahahah ahha ahhahahhahaaa !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> What a fuckin' dumbass.


Are you able to view videos properly with a lazy eye? How does that work?
[/quote]

The last time you pointed out my lazy eye I informed you that it doesn't affect one's vision at all, in fact my last test showed that I have 20/15 in both eyes... which is better than normal.

Just a bit of advice, if ya wanna joke about somebody's physical deformity or whatnot, simply say something like: "_You look like a freak with your eyes like that_" or something... don't ask stupid questions about it, when you had it answered the last time.







_(Ya sillyhead!)_

I've got my eye on you TWTR...!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

p-man your being a douche. that guy got brutally run down. his legs are clearly broken bad. your just being prejudice against him because you dont like cops. you have no idea what sort of person he is.

would you like it if something happened to you while you were on duty as a GA and some one laughed at you only because they did not respect GA members?

dont be a douche and put your hate against cops aside and see this for what it is. a man trying to stop a reckless criminal and being badly fucked over.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ You've got a good point HM.









_"Damn, that pig really got slammed hard! I hope he's okay!"_


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> What a fuckin' dumbass.


Are you able to view videos properly with a lazy eye? How does that work?
[/quote]

The last time you pointed out my lazy eye I informed you that it doesn't affect one's vision at all, in fact my last test showed that I have 20/15 in both eyes... which is better than normal.

Just a bit of advice, if ya wanna joke about somebody's physical deformity or whatnot, simply say something like: "_You look like a freak with your eyes like that_" or something... don't ask stupid questions about it, when you had it answered the last time.









I've got my eye on you TWTR...!








[/quote]

Success, I struck a nerve! And possibly the optic nerve.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Struck a nerve?









Hardly.
Perhaps you missed my humor about it.









At 43 years old, if I wasn't fully aware that I have a "lazy eye," I'd be a complete moron.
It doesn't affect my daily routine in any way whatsoever.

I just think it's kinda odd that you're so infatuated with it, as you randomly bring it up from time to time.
Either that, or you actually feel you have to resort such absurdities in order to somehow try to make somebody feel bad about themselves...

Either way, pretty lame on your part. 
I would expect behavior like that from an abused 5 year old.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Thewaythingsr why don't you stop picking on a dude born with a lazy eye, nobody picks on you for being born with a tiny pecker


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

wtf is a lazy eye anyway ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lol... when one eye looks slightly off center.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

it stays home and watches tv and eats all the food while the other eye goes out n works all day


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I THOUGHT my right eye looked like it had been gaining a little weight around the midsection...!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ah I got it, we've got a similar expression in french


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

...i just realized a thread about a cop getting crippled turned into a lazy eye discussion...only on pfury


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I know, huh?









Comes in pretty handy actually...
There's no sneakin' up on me!









Charlotte Jackson is another example of somebody with a lazy eye...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TWTR is a short and tiny man. I have no clue why he's picking on Piranha Man for having a slightly un-symetrical face. Nobodies face is 100 percent symetrical anyways.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> it stays home and watches tv and eats all the food while the other eye goes out n works all day


No no no, thats a black eye.

jk


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, that was creative genius right there.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> it stays home and watches tv and eats all the food while the other eye goes out n works all day


No no no, thats a black eye.

jk
[/quote]


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Struck a nerve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting defensive huh? Seeing somebody with a lazy eye is like spotting a midget, you don't want to stare but can't look away. And I've only brought it up twice.

And on the topic of 5 year old behavior, you make fun of an entire group of people in a specific occupation because you've witnessed a few bad ones in the bunch. You can't blame the majority for the actions of a few.

And with smartass comments aside, please explain to me what the difference is between a cop getting injured while deploying a spike strip, a firefighter getting injured running into a burning house, or even a member of the "ordinance corps" getting injured while on duty? All are doing their jobs to help others.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TWTR you talk about midgets as if you arent one.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I predict Pman posting about how he can beat up most cops by the end of this thread.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not only can I beat 'em up... I can also scan the scene for other cops with my lazy eye!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Man dont sweat it. I personally cannot see any hint of lazy eye in any picture or video you have posted on this forum. Fools like TWTR are only targeting you because they themselves are pursuing a career in law enforcement. When people make foolish/uneducated/emotional/retarded decisions to join the military after 7/11, more often than not, the only choice they are left with is to get into Law Enforcement (Especially when they become Infantrymen also known as the Lowclass "Labourmen" of the Military). As if a bunch of kids with no future, who passed the less than mediocre physical/mental requirements of the US Army, became delusioned in fighting for worthless causes, came home to massive misguided praise from even more lunatic citizens, and then felt they are fit enough to serve the public back home in law enforcement. Fantasies my friend, pure fantasies. Hooah!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

sooooooo, ouchy


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey I'm not complaining! At least I'm a shoe in for the job I want. How's that 19k factory job going, DT?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Wow man, now taking shots at a guy for his income.
I guarantee DT will be financially worth several times more than you in a few years.

What's up with you lately TWTR?
You used to be pretty cool, but lately you've been dropping down to armac's level.
Need to talk about something? Need a hug?

On a more positive note, you'll fit right into the typical cop mentality and attitude just fine. 
So yes, you're a "shoe in" for sure.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Hey I'm not complaining! At least I'm a shoe in for the job I want. How's that 19k factory job going, DT?


Not bad. 10k on living expenses, 9k on Pokemon cards. Life is good.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Hell of a lot better than I was doing at that age...!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Still bringing up my name Pman?

You miss me?

A few more LE threads coming up soon?

Very sad.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Of COURSE I miss you!
You're one of the most entertaining members on P-Fury.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I wish the feeling was mutual.

Do you everv tire of your childish antics and strange self important posts?

Are you ever embarrassed?

You are a seriously delusional person.

Seek help. There may be a chemical out there that can stabilize you. Look into it.

This is a serious request. Please follow through, it is for your own good.

Good luck.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

I love you armac. You, me, pman and mattones should have a little foursome of fun in the chatroom. Bring the nightstck...im sure we'll figure out a good use for it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

armac said:


> I wish the feeling was mutual.
> 
> Do you everv tire of your childish antics and strange self important posts?
> 
> ...


Wow!





































Ima call a psychiatrist today and get checked out!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

btw after watching the video, the dude driving should definately be charged with attempted murder. that was fucked.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Not only can I beat 'em up... I can also scan the scene for other cops with my lazy eye!


any day place or time...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Pman will kick your ass and force you to wear a red beret. GUARDIAN ANGELS UNITEZ!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

To all of those who are police officers or becoming them. Are your families proud of their little piglets?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

WTf is wrong with you guys? That guy clearly had at least his right leg broken below the knee. That driver will surely now be charged with vehicular manslaughter. A cop can stand where ever the F they want and if you decide to mow them down your just asking to get shot. I have a cousin thats a cop and Id kill the sob that did something like that. For all you know that guy being chased just raped some little girl or some sick sh!t. But from reading some of these comments you guys would probably would joke about that too. Comments from this forum and a susbaru forum Im on Ive concluded that the ones that bitch about cops are usally retards that get busted doing stupid stuff all the time. One kid wrote a story about how he made a U-turn then gunned it passing a car on the right and then bitched about getting pulled over. Then goes on to say the cop was a douche and didnt know wtf he was doing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ibanez247 said:


> WTf is wrong with you guys? That guy clearly had at least his right leg broken below the knee. *That driver will surely now be charged with vehicular manslaughter.* A cop can stand where ever the F they want and if you decide to mow them down your just asking to get shot. I have a cousin thats a cop and Id kill the sob that did something like that. For all you know that guy being chased just raped some little girl or some sick sh!t. But from reading some of these comments you guys would probably would joke about that too. Comments from this forum and a susbaru forum Im on Ive concluded that the ones that bitch about cops are usally retards that get busted doing stupid stuff all the time. One kid wrote a story about how he made a U-turn then gunned it passing a car on the right and then bitched about getting pulled over. Then goes on to say the cop was a douche and didnt know wtf he was doing.


That's like saying if somebody broke a cop's arm they'd be charged with murder.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> it stays home and watches tv and eats all the food while the other eye goes out n works all day


No no no, thats a black eye.

jk
[/quote]







totally made my day!

i dont know what it is about you Americans, that make some of you, hate your cops so much. anyhow i cant feel anything but bad for this guy, that was horrible.

this is probably just a good guy, making 30 k a year putting his own ass on the line to protect ungrateful idiots like some of you. yeah sure some people abuse their authority, but seeing how for example pman acts around this forum (if he is as bad ass in real life), im thinking he could provoke Gandhi to beat him up with a night stick, so no surprise hes had a few bad run ins with a cop or two.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont hate the cops, and i've never been arrested. i also feel bad for the guy who got run down, who could've easily been killed, and think the douche driving should be put in front of a jury for an attempted homicide charge...but im not going to be a cops bitch just because he suspects me of doing something. the law is the law, you need a warrant to search my car, go get one, or GTFO. any cop that tries to intimidate me, in an attempt to get me to forego my rights is going to be met with resistance. that's what i stand for, nobody has to agree with it, but i have rights just like everyone else in this country, and for some 30k a year cop to try and snoop and catch me doing something bad, that's just disrespect, and i dont take disrespect kindly. the citizen has the power...that's how it's supposed to work.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> it stays home and watches tv and eats all the food while the other eye goes out n works all day


No no no, thats a black eye.

jk
[/quote]







totally made my day!

i dont know what it is about you Americans, that make some of you, hate your cops so much. anyhow i cant feel anything but bad for this guy, that was horrible.

this is probably just a good guy, making 30 k a year putting his own ass on the line to protect ungrateful idiots like some of you. yeah sure some people abuse their authority, but seeing how for example pman acts around this forum (if he is as bad ass in real life), *im thinking he could provoke Gandhi to beat him up with a night stick, so no surprise hes had a few bad run ins with a cop or two.*[/quote]








too true


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Gandhi?
I'd never mess with that dude.
You can tell he's a major badass just by lookin' at him.

Besides, I'm really just a wimp.
Hell, I couldn't fight my way out of a paper bag.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> i dont hate the cops, and i've never been arrested. i also feel bad for the guy who got run down, who could've easily been killed, and think the douche driving should be put in front of a jury for an attempted homicide charge...but im not going to be a cops bitch just because he suspects me of doing something. the law is the law, you need a warrant to search my car, go get one, or GTFO. any cop that tries to intimidate me, in an attempt to get me to forego my rights is going to be met with resistance. that's what i stand for, nobody has to agree with it, but i have rights just like everyone else in this country, and for some 30k a year cop to try and snoop and catch me doing something bad, that's just disrespect, and i dont take disrespect kindly. the citizen has the power...that's how it's supposed to work.


amen! any person with authority over a civilians freedom etc, should be extremely aware of the thin line between governing order and overstepping and suppressing freedom. as far as this video goes, the cop is trying to stop someone escaping the police at high speed. the person fleeing could easily kill some random person driving or standing by the road. that person could be your father, sister or even child. IMO the cop is performing an important task and should be honoured for his attempt even if a bit flawed.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Gandhi?
> I'd never mess with that dude.
> You can tell he's a major badass just by lookin' at him.
> 
> ...


heheh, i know thats not true. when i picture you i see a bloody man with broken bottle and a black eye just about to get arrested,probably after fighting ten dudes in order to protect some 18 year old sluts honour. dont ask my why but youve posted some crazy sh*t over the years. ( i also think about draining solutions, i have no idea why..)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i dont hate the cops, and i've never been arrested. i also feel bad for the guy who got run down, who could've easily been killed, and think the douche driving should be put in front of a jury for an attempted homicide charge...but im not going to be a cops bitch just because he suspects me of doing something. the law is the law, you need a warrant to search my car, go get one, or GTFO. any cop that tries to intimidate me, in an attempt to get me to forego my rights is going to be met with resistance. that's what i stand for, nobody has to agree with it, but i have rights just like everyone else in this country, and for some 30k a year cop to try and snoop and catch me doing something bad, that's just disrespect, and i dont take disrespect kindly. the citizen has the power...that's how it's supposed to work.


amen! any person with authority over a civilians freedom etc, should be extremely aware of the thin line between governing order and overstepping and suppressing freedom. as far as this video goes, the cop is trying to stop someone escaping the police at high speed. the person fleeing could easily kill some random person driving or standing by the road. that person could be your father, sister or even child. IMO the cop is performing an important task and should be honoured for his attempt even if a bit flawed.
[/quote]

i agree...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> i agree...


no uppercut then


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i wish...but nobody will make the goddamn emoticon. i need that and a /jumps fence one. haha. AND i need a link to that thread, as i can no longer find it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i dont hate the cops, and i've never been arrested. i also feel bad for the guy who got run down, who could've easily been killed, and think the douche driving should be put in front of a jury for an attempted homicide charge...but im not going to be a cops bitch just because he suspects me of doing something. the law is the law, you need a warrant to search my car, go get one, or GTFO. any cop that tries to intimidate me, in an attempt to get me to forego my rights is going to be met with resistance. that's what i stand for, nobody has to agree with it, but i have rights just like everyone else in this country, and for some 30k a year cop to try and snoop and catch me doing something bad, that's just disrespect, and i dont take disrespect kindly. the citizen has the power...that's how it's supposed to work.


exactly. couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

R1, I can respect your view on police officers, because what you're saying is absolutely correct. Officers who take unlawful advantage of their authority need to be held accoutable and imo fired. I see that you're not like pman and cuz and give the middle finger to an entire occupation because of a viral video or a bad encounter which likely stemmed from their ignorance.

BTW, Im backing police in this thread as I would any job or occupation, especially civil service. And I'm not going to be a police officer.... I'm going for top notch asshole among the Feds.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ That's awesome man... GREAT occupation!
I used to have a neighbor who was an FBI agent... the guy made great money and loved his job.

You gonna go to Quantico?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

No FBI for me PMan, at least not yet. Starting out a bit lower I can admit, but once in, the freedom to move around the G level through other agencies is a doable task. Either way I'll be starting at G5 which is a lower salary grade in comparison to most Chicago suburb cops(Who start at around $55K). But in the end I'll top out higher than a patrol officer by far. I'm honestly not doing it for money. I currently work as a security analyst for an international company and am giving up a good salary to become law enforcement, that's how much I back the occupation and why I defend it best I can.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TWTR your such a n00b. I know of 6 ways you can make 6 figure income within the next 5-8 years based on one thing only : Your credibility for actually being in a warzone and par-taking in the fighting, risking life, etc. If I was a veteran of the Iraq or Afghani war and a US citizen, bro I would be caking it right now. I know of atleast 6 ways to make the public eat that ideology off the plate and profit off of it legally and morally positively through an entreprenurial venture. FACT. I have no clue how you can risk your own f*cking life for your nation and then settle for another poublic servant job when your stupid ass can harness the tools you are equipped with and make ATLEAST a million.

If you want one great business idea which I know for a fact will take off, and through your military connections will blow up for sure, PM me. If not whatever your choice, but dont settle for anything less than 300k. You put your stupid f*cking ass on the line for that country, you might as well reap the benefits you are LEGALLY and morally entitled to.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

GS5?

Man you should be able go in as a 7 with just military. You have some college?

All FBI go to Quantico, Mr Einstein Pman


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ibanez247 said:


> Comments from this forum and a susbaru forum Im on Ive concluded that the ones that bitch about cops are usally retards that get busted doing stupid stuff all the time.


Don't be mad at the Nasioc OT because your sarcasm meter was broken and you made a stupid comment. 
http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2150701

Here's a little advice from someone that's been on Nasioc for 9 years, don't post in OT unless you're really funny or you enjoy a good ass raping. It's one of the largest and funniest OT's on the web but it's not a place for noobs.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

armac said:


> GS5?
> 
> Man you should be able go in as a 7 with just military. You have some college?
> 
> All FBI go to Quantico, Mr Einstein Pman


Yeah I have a degree. When I applied, the service I applied for was only hiring for 5. I'm through with the hiring process, have been selected and given offer, but have to wait for word because they delayed hiring because of this budget deal. I'm hoping to make the May class, but we'll see.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

They are getting you cheap. I might would hold off until at least a 7 is offered.

If you got a job right now. Just wait. The budget mess will work itself out.

An extra few months will be worth the wait.

Just my opinion.

Good luck with whatever agency you are getting in.

Most agencies start their folks on the Southern Border. May be seeing you soon.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

armac said:


> No FBI for me PMan, at least not yet. Starting out a bit lower I can admit, but once in, the freedom to move around the G level through other agencies is a doable task. Either way I'll be starting at G5 which is a lower salary grade in comparison to most Chicago suburb cops(Who start at around $55K). But in the end I'll top out higher than a patrol officer by far. I'm honestly not doing it for money. I currently work as a security analyst for an international company and am giving up a good salary to become law enforcement, that's how much I back the occupation and why I defend it best I can.


IMO, the decision to start at a "lower" position and move up is the best way to go in any industry.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Always start at the bottom.

Yeah that is good advice.

You just went to college for fun.

Another embarassing post. You ever see that doctor Pman?

Were they able to stabilize you?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> No FBI for me PMan, at least not yet. Starting out a bit lower I can admit, but once in, the freedom to move around the G level through other agencies is a doable task. Either way I'll be starting at G5 which is a lower salary grade in comparison to most Chicago suburb cops(Who start at around $55K). But in the end I'll top out higher than a patrol officer by far. I'm honestly not doing it for money. I currently work as a security analyst for an international company and am giving up a good salary to become law enforcement, that's how much I back the occupation and why I defend it best I can.


IMO, the decision to *start at a "lower" position and move up* is the best way to go in any industry.








[/quote]

not in the porn industry.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

armac said:


> Always start at the bottom.
> 
> Yeah that is good advice.
> 
> ...


I didn't go to college.

What doctor?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranha_man said:


> Always start at the bottom.
> 
> Yeah that is good advice.
> 
> ...


I didn't go to college.

What doctor?
[/quote]

That would be why you start at the bottom..........


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

How so? Why does he start at the bottom? Armac the guy makes $$$$$, suggesting hes almost at the top. I think everyone here knows that he makes good $$$$. You can enter the world with nothing more than a HS diploma but as long as you are smart enough to make that paper to support yourself, your doing good.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You a student right now big Dan?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> How so? Why does he start at the bottom? Armac the guy makes $$$$$, suggesting hes almost at the top. I think everyone here knows that he makes good $$$$. You can enter the world *with nothing more than a HS diploma* but as long as you are smart enough to make that paper to support yourself, your doing good.


I don't even think one needs a high school diploma to be successful in the business world.

This has got to be the most major 'thread derailment' we've had in awhile.


----------

